# Query regarding turtle + goldfish



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, I know turtles love to eat fish, and that both goldfish and turtles are extremely messy critters....

Having said that, I was wondering whether you guys think I would be able to keep 1 or perhaps 2 comet goldfish (I don't like the 'fancy' varieties) in my turtles outdoor 700 odd litre spa bath? I wouldn't mind keeping some fish in there to make it more interesting for turt, in addition to larger rocks, polished river rocks and plants. I just like the silver + orange comets, and I've heard they're rather personable fish 

And yes I know the fish may disapear 'mysteriously', but in the last two years turt hasn't really been interested in fish, and never catches them anymore (guppies and gudgeons)

info
- 4yo Kreffts shortneck turtle, about 25cm carapace length
- 700L outdoor spa bath located in Townsville- NOT heated, hence why I thought goldies would be possible?
- filtration is about 3000-3700lph (haven't measured it- the pump is 3700lph, but its pumping to a gravity filter which is obviously raised)


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a 1.5 X 1.5m X .5m deep pond that houses 3 long neck turtles and 3 goldfish, they have been together for about 12 months now, they have a hide so they can get away but they all feed together no probs, I just introduced my 2 water dragons in there too.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2010)

Well longneck species are sposed to be more carnivorous, and with just one turt and two comet goldfish I should be right I think  my filtration should definitely cover it! 

Also I forgot to add dimensions- its 1.8m long x 0.9m wide x 0.5m deep, and full just about to the brim.


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 22, 2010)

I just run a 2000lph eheim canister filter on my pond and that works as long as I don't feed too much meat based foodp


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2010)

Alright, thanks


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 23, 2010)

That should be fine. The only question I have is what happens to the pond overflow in heavy rain? Is there a chance the fish could be washed into a natural waterway?


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 23, 2010)

i have gold fish in all 4 of my ponds with the turtles and the fish are fine .
i have part roofs over my ponds as the turtles can get braindamage if the water temp go`s over 32 degrees.


----------



## Jakee (Feb 23, 2010)

If you have plenty of hides and what not in the spa bath/tank, your goldfish should be fine but I would not be suprised if your kreffts snaps one up every now and again.


----------



## angieb (Feb 23, 2010)

...........................do it.... ........ how about some tadpoles..... boost those frogs numbers?


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys thanks for you're input 

The spa bath is actually raised/off the ground, and when it overflows its only as a tiny trickle, and it has a 'cage' over the top so a goldfish won't get out. I hadn't thought of that though, Tsubakai! If it were on the ground there would be a risk of this occuring (my yard frequently floods whenever it rains), but not the way I have it set up.

Zoojas, I have two layers of dark 70% shadecloth over a portion of the tank, and the basking dock also provides quite a bit of shade for the water as well.

Angie, I'm not sure that would really work- There are rocks, plants etc. for the fish to hide in, but not really much for young recently morphed frogs to rest on at/near the surface (only the basking dock, really). There are also HEAPS of GTF's around 

Just to add, I bought 1 comet and 2 common goldfish today. I got the comet at one store, and then realised that, as much as I love their tails, a common can probably swim a tad faster and is less likely to get its tail nipped if turt ever happens to have a go at them. I shall post some pics once they've settled a bit- at present they're only in a glass tank, until I know they're free of disease.


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have 2 kreffi in with a archer fish and some chilids (sp) and they are all still alive and pinch food of each other every now and then. But i also keep a a massive amount of feeder fish / shrimp in the tank for them


----------



## melgalea (Feb 23, 2010)

hey hun hav u got pics of ur spa bath set up. would love to see it. am thinking of putting my turt outside soon. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

These pics were taken not long after I set it up- not that much has really changed, except that there is shadecloth now covers just under half of the tank and around all of the cage 'sides.' And obviously the plants change frequently (they apparently taste nice) and there are actually more polished river rocks + large rocks in there. I'm still trying to track down some large pieces of driftwood that don't cost more than my rent lol. 

Basically, the black 'cage' over the top was made out of steel... uh.. I think they were old fridge trays etc? Its in two sections, so you can hinge them back. The first 'lid' that you lift to open it also has a smaller 'access panel' that I can use instead of opening the entire thing, and it means I only have to undo one padlock instead of 4, lol! Shadecloth is around all of the sides of the cage to make turt feel a bit more secure and to encourage him to bask, and flyscreen covers the top (with ross river and dengue around, you want to avoid encouraging mozzies). 

The basking dock is quite large and extremely heavy. As you can see in the pics, there's a PVC pipe running across the width of the tub, and there's a rope coming off this- The dock rests on this rope (the rope sits at the bend for the basking dock ramp), and is then tied to the edge of the tub to prevent it from ever slipping in. 

When ever I feel like it/get the time, I may do a full thread on the tank/tub setup, so others can see what I've done. It works pretty well, very easy to keep clean, and turt loves it  


Pictures
note- yes, I know water lettuce is a classified weed, though I didn't know that when I got it
1. The 'cage' closed






2. open, with the dock off to the side so you can see the rope it is suspended on (this is marine grade or something, designed for being submerged and in outdoor conditions) 





3. A distant view so you can see how it opens. You can actually see the 'access panel' I mentioned on the left side of the image- the cage is resting on it.


----------



## BJC-787 (Feb 23, 2010)

in my bathtub pond i have 2 long necks and 10 comets one will go missing every now and then but not that often.


----------



## melgalea (Feb 23, 2010)

were did u get the mesh black cover thingie. looks like a sort of cage. looks good.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

I got the steel cage things as flat pieces from the logan refuge/dump, where they sell stuff pretty cheap. Dad welded them together for me  I actually got the spa bath itself from logan as well- itwas brand new, still had the plastic on it! (cost me $100 for the bath) The steel WAS white, but I sanded it back lightly and painted it with a rust guard black paint for protection and to make it easier to look at. 

I did it this way because it was cheap and (relatively) easy to do- perhaps not the prettiest, but it gives me easy access, its secure, easy to keep an eye on things, easy to keep clean and it gives turt plenty of space- both for swimming and basking


----------



## Kitah (Feb 23, 2010)

The goldies  I do believe one is a comet (the only one with a completely white tail, that is really long) and the other two are common goldfish. they're currently in a small tank and will go outside as soon as I know they're healthy (I have zero faith in pet/fish stores)


----------



## melgalea (Feb 24, 2010)

looks great. am looking at moving my boy outside too. did u paint the bottom outside of the bath tub. looks good not being bright white.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, I only just realised you'd replied again! 

I'm sure you're boy will really appreciate being outside, mine seems to love it! and yes, I did paint the outside of the tub- I wanted it to kind of blend in a bit more and not be so 'in your face'. Thats also why I painted the 'cage' on top black- your eye tends to 'see through' it, instead of focusing on it as you would if I left it white.


----------



## cris (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice setup. Only stupid or sick fish would get eaten by a short neck turtle (unless you cram them into a small tank). I would have put some small fish in to eat the mozzies rather than using the flyscreen, but you can always add them later if the flyscreen doesnt work. 

How did you make the turtle dock?

Also you should get archer fish, much more interesting than gold fish.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 27, 2010)

The flyscreen seems to work pretty well- I haven't seen any mozzie larvae in there yet. I used to have feeder fish in there (guppies and a few gudgeons) that would have helped with any larvae that WERE there (if any)

The turtle dock was pretty easy to make- I purchased a large piece of perspex, cut it to the size I wanted, and used a heatgun in a straight line (I used a ruler and a whiteboard marker to mark this) to heat the perspex where I wanted to bend it to make the dock- as soon as it was flexible enough, I bent the 'ramp' down over a strong, straight edge (i.e. table edge) and held it there until it cooled and remained fixed in that position. All I did after that was silicone polished river rocks on top with aquarium safe silicone  If no heat gun is available, a hair dryer does work but takes a little bit longer


----------

